# For NASB fans.



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

Cambridge (last year) began to do NASB editions...they had in the past done the "old" NASB. They make a Pitt Minion Edition with some good covers and make their Uber-NASB ,the Wide Margin Reference Edition in black goatskin leather. I have both and they a very fine editions! They will have a "Pitt" edition in burgundy. All goatskin editions have red under gold finish to the page edges. Good stuff.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Oct 23, 2007)

I've had the Pitt Minion NASB in goatskin since it came out last year. It is one of my favorite Bibles, especially when I need something small. The Goatskin is wonderful. It feels and smells like a real "old school" Cambridge Bible.

Next year, I think, Cambridge is coming out with the New King James Version in the Pitt Minion goatskin.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2007)

Where can this edition be purchased? I'm having no success with Google.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 23, 2007)

You say that in the bast they had done the "old" NASB... is this new edition the "old" NASB or the update?


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

SolaScriptura said:


> You say that in the bast they had done the "old" NASB... is this new edition the "old" NASB or the update?


This is the 1995 update. Thank you, sorry, that was not clear in my first post.


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Where can this edition be purchased? I'm having no success with Google.


Go to Amazon and type in NASB Pitt Minion.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2007)

etexas said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Where can this edition be purchased? I'm having no success with Google.
> ...



Thanks! found it.


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...


I really recomend the goatskin if you get one.....it cost more....but it will last a lot longer!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2007)

etexas said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



I'm adding it to my Christmas list now. A frined of mine has one, but wasn't sure where it was purchased as he received it as a graduation present from his parents. It looks and feels like it could last a lifetime.


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...


Had mine over a year...it looks almost as good as when I took it out of the box!


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Oct 23, 2007)




----------

